# Need Replacement for stock Shimano RS-10's



## MattyPV50 (Aug 18, 2009)

Need some advice...I currently have the stock Shimano RS-10's that came with my Cannondale CAAD 9 5.

Frankly they are not very good. Out of true within a few hundred km's of riding, heavy and I'm not confident of the durability.

So I need something new but don't have a lot of $$.

A little about me:
Weight: 185-190
Bike: Cannondale CAAD 9 5
Racing: No

I want an all around good wheelset for fast riding and long rides (150 - 250 kms)

Some I were looking at are:
- Fulcrum Racing (7s or 5s)
- ROL Volants
- Neuvations

Any advice or wheels I should be looking at.

Thanks!


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

I only have general comments ... 

Fulcrum are Campagnolo's re-badged wheelsets, cosmetically redesigned to make it palatable to Shimano cyclists ... after all, would you put Ford parts on your Chevy ;-)

Campagnolo factory wheels are generally high quality & very durable .... although I would avoid anything at the _bottom_ of their price point.

Several of my riding partners are on Campy wheels, including strong heavier ones (185+ lbs). Their campy wheeel have not broken any spokes in 3+ years of racing and hard riding, and have stayed true with only minor adjustments ... including :shudder: curb hopping.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

I have the same bike and totally agree the stock RS 10s suck.

I replaced them with these and am super happy with them: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=4
I'm no wheel expert but I can't imagine doing better on a quality per dollar basis.

If you haven't already a tire upgrade will help a lot too. (or it did with my 2009 CAAD9 5, maybe if you have a different year the stock tires aren't as crappy)


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

I doubt you can tell the difference between the two wheelsets in that they weigh about the same. While RS10s are not the best in the world, they work just fine. I think you made a lateral move and wasted your money. Just ride the RS10s into the ground and then get some new wheels. As suggested a tire upgrade is a good idea. Why do you want to upgrade anyway? 






Hank Stamper said:


> I have the same bike and totally agree the stock RS 10s suck.
> 
> I replaced them with these and am super happy with them: http://www.bicyclewheelwarehouse.com/index.php?_a=viewProd&productId=4
> I'm no wheel expert but I can't imagine doing better on a quality per dollar basis.
> ...


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

rivren5 said:


> I doubt you can tell the difference between the two wheelsets in that they weigh about the same. While RS10s are not the best in the world, they work just fine. I think you made a lateral move and wasted your money. Just ride the RS10s into the ground and then get some new wheels. As suggested a tire upgrade is a good idea. Why do you want to upgrade anyway?


Do I have this right....you're saying RS10's are the about the same as Ultegra hubs with Open Pros? um, okay.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Agree with the assessment of the RS10's; Cervelo replaced them as stock wheels with the Fulcrum 7's on the RS. I replaced my with the Ultegra 6600's and could not be happier. My RS10's made noise. I also was able to get some RS 80's on e-bay, have not used them yet, but got them for a song. It was one of those *Make an Offer *deals and I put in $400 and got them, I think I could of got them for $360. They are ready to roll and I am going to put them on later this spring when all the gunk from the snow clears.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

Was asking why you wanted to up grade. I was in the exact same place and the advice I got, which I think was good, was to just ride and ride some more. What don't you like about the RS10s? I have them as a spare set now and they work fine - not bling, but they roll and are good for training. All comes down to your reason for upgrading. If you just want to, then do it. You won't really notice any real difference when you ride was what I was trying to get across. I think the best bet is to get some nice tires and go riding! You may want to save up for a build such as Kinlin xr 270s, whites ind, hubs, and sapim c-xray spoke or something similar - Strong, light, good everyday set of wheels.

Just my .02 -


----------



## MattyPV50 (Aug 18, 2009)

The reason I wanted to upgrade them was just as a mater of reliability and build quality.

I may have found some Fulcrum Racing 7's brand new for a good price. Just seeing if the deal will come through.

From what I read the Fulcrum's are a little heavy but well built. 

If they don't come through I might just upgrade the tires on the RS10's. Any suggestion on what tires would be good for training?


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The Fulcrums are a nice wheel. However, when compared to others on the market, I feel that they are priced on the higher side. You could also look into a set of Easton EA50's which are close in weight, but a little bit cheaper. 

Anything is better than the RS-10's.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

rivren5 said:


> You won't really notice any real difference when you ride was what I was trying to get across.


And you're wrong is what I was trying to get across.

As for your question of why I wanted to upgrade RS10. I got a little sick of having them come out of true seemingly every other ride. They don't roll well at all. They feel flimsy/unsafe on sharp/fast corners to me. I felt this was unreasonable for a 160 pound guy who rode on mostly decent roads.

I DID notice a difference. So you can stop telling me that I won't. That ship has sailed.

OP, Conti GP 4000's might be a good choice for a tire upgrade. Vittoria Open Corsas are the nicest rolling one's I've used......but they don't last long so there's a compromise there. The ride on GP4000's doesn't seem that far behind to me and they are cheaper and more durable.


----------



## rivren5 (Mar 1, 2009)

You don't have to justify your purchase to me - it's your $. How many miles did you put on your RS10s anyway? Mine were fine right out of the shop. I even raced on them for a year.



As for your question of why I wanted to upgrade RS10. I got a little sick of having them come out of true seemingly every other ride. They don't roll well at all. They feel flimsy/unsafe on sharp/fast corners to me. I felt this was unreasonable for a 160 pound guy who rode on mostly decent roads.

I DID notice a difference. So you can stop telling me that I won't. That ship has sailed.

OP, Conti GP 4000's might be a good choice for a tire upgrade. Vittoria Open Corsas are the nicest rolling one's I've used......but they don't last long so there's a compromise there. The ride on GP4000's doesn't seem that far behind to me and they are cheaper and more durable.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

I have the Neuvations, and can say they've been great for the price. Mainly chose them because of looks+price+reputation. I have about 2000 on the front, and about 1600 on the rear, and they're still as true as new.


----------



## Ichijin (Aug 11, 2007)

I just upgraded from the RS10s to the RS80s and OMG what a difference. They spin up much faster, handle much better, and soak up a lot more bumps on rough roads. Since I am a light weight rider (120Lb) road vibrations transmit very easily. Definitely worth the ~$400 CAD upgrade.

FYI: I am currently running a Scott Speedster s20 w/ Conti 4000 25mm at 100psi. (high pressures are for making the bike more nimble)


----------



## ClaytonT (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm also debating the switch from the RS10 on my 2010 CAAD9-5. I haven't experienced anything better since this is my first road bike, so I don't really understand (other than weight) why any other wheel would be better. I've hit 47.8mph (down a hill) on the rs10's, I could have gone faster but had to slow down because of traffic. 

I'm leaning towards the Nuevation R28X Aero. The r28 would shave off half a pound.


----------



## Hank Stamper (Sep 9, 2009)

rivren5 said:


> You don't have to justify your purchase to me - it's your $. How many miles did you put on your RS10s anyway? Mine were fine right out of the shop. I even raced on them for a year.


[/QUOTE]


Are you for real? You asked a question, twice, and I answered it now you think I'm trying to justify a wheel change to some stranger on the interwebs? Okay.

I changed them at exactly 1000 miles.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

OK, I admit I have bashed RS10's on RBR many times, I just got back from a shop and saw the new RS10's, they look great; not sure how they ride but a big improvement.


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

I believe that the RS10's got some better spokes in the last year or so which should make them more reliable. They don't come close to the RS80's which I've noticed are coming stock on some Cannondales. I got a pair last year and they are really sweet. Maybe you can get a demo of the RS80's from the shop where you got your bike. It would be a great way to see if you can feel the difference...I'm betting that you will.


----------



## trivial (Aug 11, 2009)

Since I weigh in at about 290, the RS-10's were the first thing to go on my CAAD9-4. I replaced them with DT Swiss 1.2's and Chris King high flanged road Classics. Not the lightest setup... but I'm not a racer and they are much more durable.

Definitely set my mind at ease.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

Wheelman55 said:


> I believe that the RS10's got some better spokes in the last year or so which should make them more reliable. They don't come close to the RS80's which I've noticed are coming stock on some Cannondales. I got a pair last year and they are really sweet. Maybe you can get a demo of the RS80's from the shop where you got your bike. It would be a great way to see if you can feel the difference...I'm betting that you will.


+1 on the RS80's; I got a pair off ebay for $400


----------

